# So this is where it all happens these days...



## Anna

Hey Everyone.. gosh its good to see so many familiar "faces" or names!! Hope all are well and that I can soon find the time to chat to you all ... Lara is still keeping me very busy and I have just spent 4 days in bed with the flu thing.. OH had to be mum for a few days.. very amusing it was indeed!

On a sadder note I just had another miscarriage... I was pretty ill and noticed that Af had not arrived.. did test and feint line but a BFP nonetheless... it was totally unexpected as we were not even trying, in fact my periods had only just returned after Lara's birth so was not aware of my cycle at all.. anyway started bleeding a day or so later so it was not quite a celebration after all.

I am fine about it as we were not trying but it has made me realise that perhaps I should be thinking about trying again..in case it takes me a long time again and I don't know how many more miscarriages I can deal with!

So chat to you all soon I hope xxx

Anna [Anna Marie to those who remember me from that other forum !! 8) 
and big thanks to Amanda [formerly Tankett] for pointing me in the direction of this forum xxxx Now I just need a week or so to read and catch up with all your posts!!!!


----------



## Layla

HI Anna, 

Great to see you :)

x


----------



## Amanda

Hiya, glad you decided to join us!

I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage hun. :cry: :cry: Hope you start to feel better soon.

Give that georgeous little girl of yours a big kiss from me!


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Anna :wave:

Welcome to BabyandBump & a huggle from me :hugs:


----------



## locky2306

hiya and welcome to the forum :D


----------



## hypnorm

hi there


----------



## Caroline

:hugs: and welcome to the forum


----------



## sophie

hi anna welcome. Hope ur doin ok.x


----------



## miss maternal

Hi Anna Marie, Remember me, its Puff Puff!! Still not got that BFP. Nice to see you and Sara are doing ok but sorry to hear about your miscarriage.x


----------



## Helen

Hi Anna :wave:

Great to see you again. So sorry to hear about your miscarriage. :hugs:


----------



## Bev&Ethan

Hi anna :D


----------



## stephlw25

Hi Anna, great to 'see' you over here ! so sorry to here youve had a rough time lately but i wish you all the best in TTC!

Steph xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and Bump! 
Sorry to hear about your MC :hugs:


----------



## Tam

Hello :hi:

Welcome to the forum!

I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs:

Wishing you all the best for the future and wishing you a speedy BFP! x


----------



## Imi

Anna Marie Hiya!!!! :yipee: 

GREAT to see you again hun!

Sorry to hear about your miscarraige ... hope you get your BFP soon hun ...

Love and baby glue ...

Imi
xxx
:dust:


----------



## Stef

Hello, sorry to hear about your loss. 

Welcome to B&B xx


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Anna

Welcome to BabyandBump :wave:

Sorry to hear about your MCs :hugs: Much luck for a future healthy BFP :dust:

x


----------



## Yorkie

Hi anna you might know me from the other side (rachael2716) Hope you are feeling ok x


----------



## Vic

Oh hiya Anna Marie :) you should put it in your signature like me cos I didn't realise it was you!


----------



## ImTheDaddy

Hi There, :hi: 

Welcome to the Forum.

This is the only froum I am on so You won't know me, and I don't know you.

Having said that, keep your eye out for me, I'm the Sane one!

Paul


----------



## Old Hayley

Hi Anna

So sorry to hear your news. Good luck in trying! you did it once and you'll do it again. xx

And hello... been a while! i've just found out this is the place you are all hanging out lately... or hiding from me!!!!:dohh: 

Looking forward to catching up on the gossip with everyone! Glad Lara is doing well. Jacob is wonderful... loving every minute of being a mum! not in a hurry to try again thou... 

H x


----------



## ImTheDaddy

Hello,

Welcome to the mad house!!

Paul


----------

